# Followed My Own Advice (not the weatherman's)



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We started fishing right after dark and had them in the bag by about 1:45 AM. It was a little windy but nothing like they (weathermen/noaa) had predicted. Final tally 20 Flatties & 14 Mullet. Biggest flounder was 4.8 lbs and biggest mullet was also a little over 4 lbs. I also have a few of the kill shots mixed in this time that I have been promising for so long.

















same fish as above








one of the 4 lb'ers








rear view








front view of the bigger ones (sorry about pic clarity)








on the tailgate once again for size reference. :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

nice job...good looking fish right there...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you found some clear water. Nice catch and kill shots!! :clap


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

very nice!!! thanks for the pics and report!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah Ha!!! Looks like inter costal water way bottom to me. Good Job.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

U fishing choctawhatchee bay area or pensacola?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Good job, as always!


----------



## gomet25 (Aug 25, 2008)

So Im new to this flounder gigging thing, Ive been out in the bay and the intercoastal the past two nights and havent seen one flounder... Where are they?


----------



## gomet25 (Aug 25, 2008)

Or any suggestions?


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

nice fish man! I guess theres no chance your going to tell us where you were???


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *gomet25 (9/23/2008)*So Im new to this flounder gigging thing, Ive been out in the bay and the intercoastal the past two nights and havent seen one flounder... Where are they?


Don't lose hope. If you keep at it you will eventually find them. You just have to think like a fish. Where would you like to lay on a given set of conditions to enable you to get the easiest meal possible? Variations in the make up of the bottom make a difference.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Another nicemess !!! Congrat's :toast


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *gomet25 (9/23/2008)*So Im new to this flounder gigging thing, Ive been out in the bay and the intercoastal the past two nights and havent seen one flounder... Where are they?


I have floundered for a while now and still have nights with out seeing a fish, keep tring and don't give up.

***********And don't think your going to have nights like FIVE PRONGS, HE SEEMS TO BE THE FLOUNDER MASTER!**********


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Nice Fish HB, once again the bidding starts at $50.00 for information on "the" spot. :moon


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Gnwdad (9/23/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *gomet25 (9/23/2008)*So Im new to this flounder gigging thing, Ive been out in the bay and the intercoastal the past two nights and havent seen one flounder... Where are they?
> ...


I don't know about being a MASTER but, if you have to drive as far as I do:banghead in order to fish you really don't have any option but to stay on top of the conditions. Such as the tidal movement, wind direction, water temperature, barometric pressure changes and a couple of other things that I still haven't been able to put my finger on that I am pretty sure play a role in there feeding activity. Its really not that different from the things that you look at before you decide to go with a hook & line. I just try to keep a consant vigil on things and when the stars line upI hit the road!!!


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

very nice mess five prongs:clap


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Sweet job 5 prongs! :letsdrink

I'm gonna try to hit them tomorrow night if this wind calms down.:banghead


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Boy, there is a nice bunch of flatties! Nice pics too!


----------

